# Outdoorsmans tripod Reviews?



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I've been looking for a high quality lightweight tripod to pair up with the new 50mm Razor for backpacking/scouting the wasatch this summer and came across the outdoorsmans tripods. Anyone use one of these? I am thinking about getting the small size with the pistol grip and bino adaptor. The other tripod I like is the gitzo gt0531 with the outdoorsmans pistol grip. I'd appreciate any input from someone who owns either of these models.


----------

